# urban planning jobs in canada ?



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

BeeJeska said:


> I hold a masters of urban and regional planning from the university of cape town in south africa. i have 8 years experience . what are my changes of getting a job in canada . i would prefer B.C . any suggestions , help will be greatly appreciated,
> 
> thanks Beejeska


Try Victoria or Kelowna,no promises,but a friend of mine in the same line of business told me both cities were looking for urban and traffic planners,

good luck bc brit


----------



## BeeJeska (May 22, 2010)

many thanks bc- brit. i got a starting point .


----------

